# PE Electrical – Power (Florida), what do you think?



## rcurras (Apr 22, 2007)

Thus, how was everything? I think that AM section was pretty fair, however PM section (power) was kind of hard (not if previous working experience could have help you to figure some of the questions). My 2 cents.

Thanks.


----------



## Volts006 (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel some what postive this time, or a lot better than the first two times. I was able to actually answer a lot more than before (crossing my fingers hoping that the answers I was getting are right). I feel that the AM was fair. It took me a while to warmup in the PM. After scanning the entire test and trying to figure out where I would start. It took me a while before I even answered one question. I almost started to panic a little bit. But as the time went on I warmed up a bit and acutally answered a lot more than I thought would be able to.


----------



## odentonpe (Apr 22, 2007)

rcurras said:


> Thus, how was everything? I think that AM section was pretty fair, however PM section (power) was kind of hard (not if previous working experience could have help you to figure some of the questions). My 2 cents.
> Thanks.


I feel the same way!!!!! The Am was okay but some of the questions I just skipped and went on. You can't get them all that's for sure. The PM blew my mind but I feel that I got some of them stright up no questions asked. Others were much more interesting and not easy. Some of the answers I arrived at I second guessed but at the end I figured your first answer is always your right answer. I was driving home and thinking and trying to recalculate answers in my head and wondering if I missed a square root 2 or square root 3 here or there but i saw my wife and I said to myself it is over and I will know in a few months how i did but for now I am more interested in my wife and knowing this Tuesday whether I am going to have a boy or girl (my wife is 4 months pregnant). Good luck to all and thankfully it is over. Now to the Honey Do list, its 4 months long in the making.

:th_rockon:


----------



## grover (Apr 23, 2007)

I took Power last Oct, and felt the same as you guys; I did well in the morning with plenty of time to check my references, and left for lunch confident on all but (IIRC) 3, but I had to outright guess on 10 of the PM questions. And who knows how many of the ones I *thought* I got that I actually screwed up... I was pessimistic, but after the 3 month wait, I found out I passed, and they actually reported my scaled score- 85%. So buck up guys, and good luck!!

And remember- the REAL stress is not sitting at the PE exam, it's when you finally get then envelope in the mail and start to open it. I wonder how many PEs collapse from heart attacks at their mailbox?


----------



## Cyclone (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the morning was pretty straightforward except a couple of problems that I had to guess in the end. Afternoon Power was not my first choice. I went into the afternoon section hoping to be able to do at least 70% of the questions on ECC and I did not feel comfortable with it when i looked at it. In the end I had to guess at least 10 questions in the power module and God knows how many i got correct on the rest of em. I feel pretty confident with morning but not so much with the afternoon and the wait is driving me crazy already. :th_rockon:


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 23, 2007)

odentonpe said:


> Now to the Honey Do list, its 4 months long in the making.



Good luck to all!

And, get some of those things on the honeydo list crossed of in the next 6 - 8 weeks; after that, the wait for results will immobilize you even worse than the exam prep :th_rockon:


----------



## eng.dork (Apr 23, 2007)

It is interesting to me that everyone has the same take on the exam. I felt the same way; morning section was fair, but the afternoon was pretty crazy. Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in. Here is to waiting forever and a day for the results!


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2007)

Not too many “replies”. I think that the “post PE test shock” still in effect (or not to many Electrical Engineers  ).


----------



## tobeeepe (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with the comparison of AM and PM (Power). I too had to guess a couple of questions in the PM test. But I think I did well enough to pass. Do different states have different times for releasing results? I did the exam in Michigan. The letter says it will be 12 weeks.


----------



## grover (Apr 23, 2007)

They're all ostensibly the same time, but certain states (CA) are renowned for being late. Check out some of the archives of the PE exam thread from january this year and look for your state.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Apr 23, 2007)

I took the exam in New York. I though the Am was fairly straight forward if you knew the basics and were familiar with the ocassional "twist" that you had to notice to avoid the dreded distractor.

I took the Power PM, which I found less complex than I expected, however, not easy. I was stumped by the number of questions that didn't need a calculator. I'm familar with the NEC, so those weren't too bad.

I really have no idea of how I did though. I took a practice AM exam from a review class and thought I did really well, but didn't. Therefore, I won't even guess, just stay numb until the envelope arrives.


----------



## singlespeed (Apr 24, 2007)

tobeeepe said:


> Do different states have different times for releasing results? I did the exam in Michigan. The letter says it will be 12 weeks.



Yes - it takes about two weeks for most of the states to report *once* that first state reports results (FL, TX are usually the earliest). CA is always last. Timing depends on the exam admin, i.e. ELSES, EES, etc. and whether or not the state you're in is a direct report state (directly from ELSES, EEC, etc.).

MI is a direct report ELSES state - there are several threads that list who admins each state. I will predict the week of July 2nd for MI (if you're lucky - the last week in June)

Of course, having said all this - the real expert is Luis who has done a phenomenal job of tracking this over the years. :smileyballs:


----------



## edd189 (Apr 24, 2007)

I seem to remember TX results for April 06 coming in around June 2nd, 2006. I assume the same will be true for this year as well.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2007)

Took it in FL as well.

I'm just repeating everyone else's comment. I felt decent with the AM.

The thing that shocked me about the PM section was the amount of non-calculation type problems!

Good news- no calculations; Bad news- questions that would require field knowledge to answer


----------

